# Cilantro wine?



## Fabiola (Nov 19, 2012)

Can wine be made from cilantro? I haven't found any recipes...


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2012)

What is there to ferment in an herb?


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 19, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> What is there to ferment in an herb?



I am not sure, I normally marinade my meats with a mix of white wine, cilantro and spices, so I though maybe cilantro would make a good wine...


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2012)

You have to have something to ferment (sugar) to make a wine out of it........

You could use it to flavor a wine but there is not much to create a wine with.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds like you're inquiring about a Metheglin - typically its a mead with spices added, the honey being the source of the sugar and the spices adding their impact

I believe the spices are typically added either in secondary / when you rack to a carboy, or during aging


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 20, 2012)

*Cilantro wine*

It looks to me like people have definitely made wine from herbs...although it may be extending the definition of wine a little bit. I think it is worth trying. If you do, please report back.

Jack Keller has recipes for herb wines. Here is his basil wine. Here is his mint wine recipe. I think that the basil recipe would be a better basis for cilantro wine, because the mint recipe basically steeps the mint to make a tea, and I would think that the heat would destroy the flavor of the cilantro if the mint recipe were used. If I were making cilantro wine, I would be unable to resist the temptation to add a little lime juice or zest or both.

I grow lemongrass, and I found a lemongrass-ginger wine recipe here which I intend to try.

Robert


----------



## joeswine (Nov 20, 2012)

*Not uncommom?*

 WE HAVE A PERSON IN OUR WINE GROUP (BOB MAT) FOR SHORT AND HE IS THE TYPE OF WINE MAKER WHO WILL TRY TO MAKE WINE OUT OF ANYTHING,WITH IN REASON OF COURSE,HE HAS MADE PARSLEY WINE ,GARLIC WINE JUST TO NAME A FEW,AND TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH,THE PARSLEY WINE WASN'T BAD TASTING,JUST NOT MY CUP OF TEA, BUT NONE THE LESS HE DID IT AND IT WORKED,HIS JALAPENO WINE WAS GOOD FOR COOKING WITH BUT YOU COULDN'T USE A LOT ,TOMATO WINE TASTED LIKE TOMATOES,SO WHO'S TO SAY?


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 21, 2012)

OK, I will try the experiment and see what comes out..


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 21, 2012)

I think a garlic & cilantro wine would make an excellent cooking wine.


----------



## Kalel88 (Mar 22, 2020)

Fabiola said:


> Can wine be made from cilantro? I haven't found any recipes...


No need for a recipe. First sterilize all equipment before you use it! I juice the cilantro, add to boiling water, add sugar till its just the right sweetness, I like it a little sweeter than my koolaid. Then i pour the solution in a warm empty wine bottle that I sterilized by boiling. I cover the bottle lid with foil while it cools. Let cool! This is critical! Cool to room temp is fine. No warmer than 80f no cooler than 55f. After cooling, remove foil, add wine yeast (Saccharomyces cerevisiae). Then put on airlock, ferment for 7-14 days in a dark, room temp place. After time is up, remove airlock. Double boil to kill the yeast and any other microbes. Foil the top again while it cools, boil your cork to sterilize it. After your bottle of fermented wine is done cooling again, cork it and let sit upright for 3 days in fridge, 55f preferable but not mandatory. After 3 days store wine on cork to age as long as you want. 1 year preferred age time. Or bottoms up and drink immediately.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 23, 2020)

* celantro wine is doable, your first question is what do you want to add with cilantro “aroma” to balance out “flavors”? You can get an approximation of a straight celantro aroma in alcohol by steeping a jar of chopped leaves with grain alcohol. 
* A typical food has aroma compounds (your extract in alcohol) sweet/ sour/ bitter/ salt/ umami. Wines minimize umami, salt and bitter and focus on balancing sweet and sour. I could see a mix with an Asian theme of ginger garlic etc or Hispanic theme. As a first step at the lab bench I take the alcohol extract above and bench trial it with other flavors. The start for me is an acidic ingredient as lemon juice, rhurbarb, gooseberry, cranberry, tamarind, . . . wine is a acidic roughly pH 3.5/ alcoholic preservative system.
* when I try dandelion I have a backbone that provides sugar to ferment, nitrogen, minerals and vitamins for yeast growth, and tannic as an antioxidant. By itself cilantro has nothing to maintain yeast growth so you have to provide it. 
A simple backbone is pear or white grape or even zucchini. A complicated backbone is pulling out the chemical bottles (ex EC Krause dandelion recipe) and producing a “sugar wine”.
There are lots of sugar wine recipes with names like elder flower wine, pine needle wine, beet wine, black berry tip wine, ginseng, dandelion wine, etc. They are good models on the type of ingredients that make a backbone and balance flavors.

A final wonder is pine needle had woodsy campfire notes, wonder how that would have been with celantro for aroma front notes?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 23, 2020)

8 years is a looong time on the internet!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 23, 2020)

Ooops, but I now see that @Kalel88 is brand new. Welcome to WMT, Kalel!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 23, 2020)

If you wanted to may a small amount say a a gallon from a larger batch of white wine.
First get 3 large bunches of cilontro mince it or rough chop it stuff it into the gallon container then fill it with the finished wine and let it sit for 1 week.
At the end of the week remove the wine and taste the reclratify if b necessary.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 23, 2020)

@Kalel88 welcome to wine making talk. A good place to learn about making wine and ingredients.

Paul you are faster at catching This was an old 2012 thread, ,


----------



## salcoco (Mar 23, 2020)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp this site has a parsley recipe recently won bronze at out club competition.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 23, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> @Kalel88 welcome to wine making talk. A good place to learn about making wine and ingredients.
> 
> Paul you are faster at catching This was an old 2012 thread, ,



I was looking for the 8 year reference but couldn't find it until your post.


----------

